# 24th annual Seattle Old Bike Swap



## RMS37 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,


    The *24[SUP]th[/SUP] annual **Seattle** Old Bike Swap *will be held in the same location as last year at the *
Meridian Park Elementary School* in Shoreline Washington on Sunday, March 25[SUP]th[/SUP] from 7am to 2pm. 








  The location is 5 minutes north of Seattle on I-5 and less than 5 minutes from the freeway exit.

  We have laid out 32 indoor vending spaces in a number of sizes and 10 large covered outdoor spaces. All of these spaces were sold out last year in advance of the event. 

  We also have a virtually unlimited amount of outdoor parking lot vending space available. 

  If you do desire indoor or covered outdoor space please sign up for it early. If the indoor space does sell out soon we may be able to add more in an adjacent building but otherwise once the indoor and covered spaces are sold, the remaining spaces will be in the uncovered parking lot.

  We have set vendor space prices based on early-bird, standard, and latecomer schedules, the original deadline for early-bird prices was this weekend but we are extending that a week as it always takes longer to get the word out than we initially hope it will

  We have set up an event website and an event email

  Those addresses are:

  Seattle Old Bid Swap Website:

https://sites.google.com/site/seattleoldbikeswap/

  Seattle Old Bike Swap email:

seattleoldbikeswap@gmail.com

  My wife, Laurie, worked diligently to get the website up and running with a linked PayPal option. If you have trouble using this option or have other questions about the event or spaces and payment options you can email us with your questions.

  I will be posting more event information here and on the event website as we close in on the event date.

  I am also working on plans for a bicycle history related event for Saturday, March 24[SUP]th[/SUP] and will post on that soon.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool!!!   Thanks!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 22, 2012)

*Nice touch Phil with the heading swap ad photo*

Got to love the 39 Colson Imperial. Ron put you up that one I'm sure. I love that bike! Can't wait to go. Last year was super fun! Derek


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2012)

So I've got my flight booked. Just need to know what hotel to stay at? Where does everyone else stay?


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 8, 2012)

catfish said:


> So I've got my flight booked. Just need to know what hotel to stay at? Where does everyone else stay?




Last year my wife, Laurie, put together a list of locations that are close to the swap meet site. I'll have her dig that up and I'll PM you a copy of the information.


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> Last year my wife, Laurie, put together a list of locations that are close to the swap meet site. I'll have her dig that up and I'll PM you a copy of the information.




Thanks!   Catfish


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 8, 2012)

Ed

Just stay away from the Schwinn stuff!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Ed
> 
> Just stay away from the Schwinn stuff!!!




That's not a problem.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 9, 2012)

I wont be able to make it this year. Hopefully it'll be nicer for you guys than it was last year. Also the swap is on the member map.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Two weeks to go!*

*Today begins the two-week countdown to swap-time at the 24[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Seattle Old Bike Swap.
* 





*Location, hours and driving directions*

The event is being held on Sunday, March 25th, at the Meridian Park School in Shoreline Washington, five minutes north of Seattle on I-5 and less than 5 minutes from the 175th street freeway exit. We have mapped out vendor spaces in three connected areas at the school. The School cafeteria contains just under 5000 sq ft of heated and well lit indoor vendor spaces, roughly twice that amount of space is available in covered and uncovered spaces located in a courtyard behind the cafeteria and double-slip vendor spaces are also available on the school’s concrete playground for those who need the space and/or like to vend from their vehicles.

Visit the event website at https://sites.google.com/site/seattleoldbikeswap/ for a link to a Google map of the site and driving directions.

*Vendor Spaces*

We are now virtually sold out on our indoor and outdoor covered vending spaces, (see below) but we have plenty of uncovered outdoor space available for our event so potential vendors can turn up on the day of the event and we will make room for you.

*Remaining vendor spaces available*

Due to the rapid sales of our indoor vending space this year we have expanded the space we rented from last year to improve the flow around the booths and to add a few additional spaces. As of this morning we still have two available 8’x8’ indoor spaces left to sell. We also still have one of the covered 14’x8’ outdoor covered spaces in the courtyard available for vendors. If you are interested in one or more of these spaces email seattleoldbikeswap@gmail.com to confirm availability.

While we will have outdoor space available on the day of the event, the cost of that space will increase to the “day of” pricing beginning March 18[SUP]th[/SUP].  

*The Bike Corral*

We are also continuing the tradition of having an indoor “bike corral” for individuals who want to bring one or more bikes to sell but don’t want to man a booth. Bike corral information and pricing is now available on our event website

*The Buzz*

We are expecting several bikes out of a high-end estate to be at the event, stay tuned for more information!

*Good turnout expected*

I have spent a good deal of time over the last three months (hence, a lot fewer posts here and on the Ratrod sites) advertising our event in the greater Puget sound region and we have handed out well over 1000 flyers to interested individuals at several bike and antique events and our email list for the event is now nearing 400 names.

*Pre-Functions*

Another traditional feature of the Seattle Old Bike Swap is a Saturday gathering for both local and interested individuals who are planning to be in town a day early. This year we plan to visit three collections between noon and about 10 pm with stops for lunch and dinner along the way. Logistics dictates a limited number of spaces on the tour so if you are interested in hooking up for the Saturday events you can email us to get on the list for itinerary information


----------



## fatbike (Mar 23, 2012)

Today begins the two day countdown!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of the event... please let us that are geographically challenged share in the scene!
Have fun kinkin' the tires, Chris


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 26, 2012)

how was the swap, rainy and cold like last year? Anything good show up?


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 26, 2012)

A week before the event we had freak snow but despite a forecast for Sunday that included a chance of rain it turned out to be a beautiful (if slightly cold) day. I’ll be posting more event photos soon….Anyone else have any stories or pix?







This bike was repatriated to the U.S from Canada passing though the “Bike Corral” at the swap


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 26, 2012)

A satisfied Seattle Old Bike Swap Customer takes advantage of the special Ordinary Only parking provided by new bike friendly legislation recently enacted in our city.


----------

